# Snohomish Schutzhund Club



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anyone outside of Washington ever heard of this Paul Schneider person?

SSC - About Us


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Heh. Like good things? If my husband were interested in doing Schutzhund with Shasta, would this be a good place to start?


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Go the club and check them out. If you like it and you feel it's a good fit then it's a good place for you to start.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Of course the problem is when you're operating out of a position of utter ignorance, you have no basis for evaluation. Especially since I don't know if Schutzhund would be a good fit for me (pretty sure my dog would love it).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Go to a few clubs (if you are able) and really talk to the people. If they are willing to explain why things are being done one way and willing to help new members understand and you like the people, then I would go back with your dog for an evaluation.

I have been to a few clubs, and just recently have started with a new club a few hours away and everything seemed to really click. The people are great and they offered insights to the new members without us having to ask (about why one dog was being worked one way and another dog another way even though they were working on the same task, etc.). The members are friendly and willing to help new members with green dogs or puppies and they enjoy getting together and it seems like everyone is good friends/family. Seems to be a good fit so far. I am hoping to call this club "home" now. 

I have been in the sport for a bit (not long but enough to know what I like and dislike) and think that the only way you will know if a club fits or if schutzhund is a good fit is to get out there and try it.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You are not in a position of utter ignorance-you know what feels right to you


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

holland said:


> You are not in a position of utter ignorance-you know what feels right to you


Maybe, but I was involved with one sport long enough as a coach's wife and a parent to know that people can feel right about things that are very, very wrong. I'm assuming dog sports are no different and I'm not only new to the sport, but not that experienced of a dog owner.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Go to a few clubs (if you are able) and really talk to the people. If they are willing to explain why things are being done one way and willing to help new members understand and you like the people, then I would go back with your dog for an evaluation.


We have one within my driving distance. If I can get my husband out the door, we'll probably go check it out. He doesn't have time (shift work) to go farther and I'm not willing.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Our club, Twin County Schutzhund Club, has worked with Snohomish. We actually did a cook-out and training session with them 2 months ago. Paul is an excellent training director and understands dogs well. I enjoyed my time training with them. There are also several very nice people in the club that I really enjoy talking dogs with when I see them. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, Kendra, I will do that.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> Thanks, Kendra, I will do that.


If you have time Sunday, I would go out and just check it out. They also have a show next month. It is fall trial season now.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was looking at their schedule. My husband works Sundays, so not a good day.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> I was looking at their schedule. My husband works Sundays, so not a good day.


All of the clubs in the area train on Sundays. Can you go without him?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I could but he's a lot more interested in Schutzhund than I am.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ahhh, gotcha. You should try though. It's very addictive.  The majority of our club is females, and we actually get along!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> the majority of our club is females, and we actually get along!


lol!


----------

